# Hi Guys Can Anyhelp Me With Any Info On This Watch



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi got this one this week keeps good time is in very good,i like the lugs and the dial ,has loud tick took the back off today to have a look at the movement .no marks i can see to tell you who made .any know the maker or if i a good or low quality one .i am not up on all that suff .had a very good look on the net and can not find any info .the best i can do was this item on ebay 170864207560 the only i can find .so if you can help please let me know.thank you for any help woody77.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Woody. Had two recently with sort of similar dials. First Ancre and second Pirenne late 1940's , both French with Swiss movements. Might be a start? Pirenne looked more like yours tho'


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rela was one of the 80+ brands of Adolf Allemann Fils SA of Moutier/RosiÃ¨res, Switzerland, along with the likes of Tourist, Eiger, Clarin etc

It looks like a pin lever movement, which would account for the loud tick, possibly an Ebosa but I don't recognise it I'm afraid.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

john87300 said:


> Rela was one of the 80+ brands of Adolf Allemann Fils SA of Moutier/RosiÃ¨res, Switzerland, along with the likes of Tourist, Eiger, Clarin etc
> 
> It looks like a pin lever movement, which would account for the loud tick, possibly an Ebosa but I don't recognise it I'm afraid.


hi thanks very much for the info ,when do you think its made .all the best woody77.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

It looks like a variant of the Ebosa 119, see here: http://www.ranfft.de...2uswk&Ebosa_119 which would date it to somewhere in the early 1950's.

In very good condition too, I like it :yes:


----------

